# Nature and Theology



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2009)

I just finished reading The Infallible Word, which was a symposium of the WTS faculty in 1946.&nbsp; There are several excellent articles within it.&nbsp; I particularly enjoyed Van Til's contribution entitled Nature and Scripture I found it online here: http://thirdmill.org/magazine/hof/ST12006/Nature And Scripture by Van Til.pdf



> 3. The Authority Of Natural Revelation
> 
> So far we have found that the Confession’s conception of the necessity of Scripture
> requires a corresponding conception of the necessity of revelation in nature. It is not
> ...


----------

